# Help !!!! Anybody use a doghouse blind?



## Jody Hawk (May 2, 2007)

It would take a genius to figure out how to fold this thing back up. I don't understand these instructions.Took it out of the backpack and can't get it back in it.  I've got it down to step #4, then I'm lost at step #5. 

http://www.huntingblinds-r-us.com/instructions/doghouseins.htm


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 2, 2007)

Nevermind, I got it. When all else fails, "Carefully" follow instructions !!!!!!


----------



## bull0ne (May 2, 2007)

I cleaned up an acre of new ground trying to get one of those things back in the pouch! 

Us men don't believe in reading directions until all else has failed.


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 2, 2007)

bull0ne said:


> I cleaned up an acre of new ground trying to get one of those things back in the pouch!


----------



## PWalls (May 2, 2007)

They are not fun to put back in the pouch. I have two and I think both always have a little piece of the tent sticking out the top when I cinch it shut. Oh well, they are convinient and I just get over it.


----------



## matthewsman (May 2, 2007)

*I know what you mean*

Left hand over right hand,spin in a counterclockwise direction,click your heels together three times and wiggle your nose....

I borrowed one for me and my sone to use this year...I wrestled it about 20 minutes trying to put it back in the bag,then it just fell into place by itsself....i can do them now,but couldn't tell you how to save my life...


----------



## Jody Hawk (May 2, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> i can do them now,but couldn't tell you how to save my life...



I got it now Donnie ........................... I think.


----------



## deuce (May 2, 2007)

I have 2 of em and no matter how many times I fold the thing up, have to learn all over again, and I love the statement about the 1 acre of new ground, been there done that.


----------



## robertyb (May 3, 2007)

I love my DB Matrix. It folds and stores so easy


----------



## Rick Alexander (May 4, 2007)

*I too had to relearn*

how to fold it every time it seemed.  Just got tired of the little bugger and left it at the deer woods for turkey season.  I just gave up on it - not worth the trouble.


----------



## Handgunner (May 4, 2007)

bull0ne said:


> I cleaned up an acre of new ground trying to get one of those things back in the pouch!


  

And you're not the most patient man I've ever met!


----------



## jbrooker (May 4, 2007)

I got one and love it now. The first few times I hated that I bought it, now all is well


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (May 4, 2007)

I had to practice several times with mine to get to fold
up as well....Problem is, I forget each time I go to take
it up and move it, and have to cuss some untill I figure it
out again !!!!


----------



## bull0ne (May 15, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> And you're not the most patient man I've ever met!



Wha????   

Just because I've dropkicked broken weedeaters across the yard,took the hammer to a two-way radio and threw a couple of malfuncting fishing reels in the water.............hey, I mean.......we all have our moments!?!

I got one pop-up left out there,so it's one more round of ''blind wrestling'' to go.........I just hope the blind survives it!

Gonna drag it over to a nice little clearing............probably plant a foodplot in the spot where I fight this thing until it gives up and goes back in the pouch!


----------



## Handgunner (May 15, 2007)

bull0ne said:


> Wha????
> 
> Just because I've dropkicked broken weedeaters across the yard,took the hammer to a two-way radio and threw a couple of malfuncting fishing reels in the water.............hey, I mean.......we all have our moments!?!
> 
> ...


While moving mine this past week, the wife and I got a kick out of thinking about you folding that one up!  

She said "Bull would be proud!"


----------



## Jeff Phillips (May 15, 2007)

I still don't understand why it makes such a huge difference if my hand is gripping from the top or the bottom. But when it is properly done it just falls into place.

We had a guy come into camp well after dark riding on top of one a few years ago  It could have been bought real cheap during the laughing by us and the throwing by him


----------



## Handgunner (May 15, 2007)

Jeff Phillips said:


> I still don't understand why it makes such a huge difference if my hand is gripping from the top or the bottom. But when it is properly done it just falls into place.
> 
> We had a guy come into camp well after dark riding on top of one a few years ago  It could have been bought real cheap during the laughing by us and the throwing by him


 I bet!


----------



## Dub (May 16, 2007)

I had a one of those springy tee pee blinds a few years back.  That thing was a bugger to gather up.  I never could get the hang of it.....wound up leaving it set up....finally dry rotted in place.


Last year a picked up one of their newer style blinds...the Intimidator, I believe is the name.   It deploys a little easier and has a lot more room.


----------



## gpigate (May 16, 2007)

is this the ameristep doghouse?


----------



## Jayrod (May 17, 2007)

Try folding one of those up without taking the little fiberglass roof propper uppers out of 'em...by the way anybody got any spare roof propper uppers you need to sell


----------



## RBoleman (Jun 21, 2007)

Reading this  don't make me fill as bad now

been there and done all that


----------



## dirtroad (Jun 21, 2007)

Mine is still standing in the shop,from last year.I figure hunting season is close enough now to go through that fight so I am leaving it be.Thank goodness I can hunt here at the house or it would be useless.


----------



## TeamBrowning (Aug 15, 2007)

Ha ha man I have rassled with my doghouse many times. Ive won some and lost some. I dont seem to get any better at it, I just keep twisting it until it folds up!


----------

